# Debate between me and Beelzebub.



## Daniyel

Hello,


I Decided to start a new thread for the small debate me and Beelzebub had recently.
Feel free to vote if you agree with me, or with Beelzebub, you may vote twice (one for each claim)

For each claim Beelzebub disproving I won't make any post for the next 7 days and so otherwise.

*Rules:*
1.Only raw facts matter here, so do not involve personal opinions and so do we.

2.Agreement/Treaty - Signed between Israel and the Palestinians.

3.Each side hold responsibility for their own side of administrative jurisdiction -
Example: Treaty signed between Israel and Hamas involves only Israel and Gaza, not the WB since its under PA administration.

4.A Canceled agreement/treaty - Signed between Israel and the Palestinians and broke by one of the sides, once its broke the agreement/treaty is considered canceled and everything happened next is irrelevant.

5.To disprove my claims Beelzebub will have to provide evidence showing otherwise, including date and the signed agreement/treaty made, in case I find that false evidence I will have to provide evidence explaining why.



*
My claims:*

1#. The Palestinians never kept any agreement/treaty signed with Israel.

2#. Israel kept all agreements/treaties signed with the Palestinians up until they canceled (by the Palestinians)


----------



## Lipush

Cheerleaders are checked in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's get it rollin'!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Debate between me and Beelzebub."

Which will be just as pointless and irrelevant as the thousands of other 'debates' in this vast wasteland of a forum.


----------



## Statistikhengst

This could be interesting to watch....

toda raba, khavver.


----------



## Publius1787

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Debate between me and Beelzebub."
> 
> Which will be just as pointless and irrelevant as the thousands of other 'debates' in this vast wasteland of a forum.



All of our debates are pointless here. Do you think you're making a difference in the world by posting? Have you anointed yourself the all knowing anonymous king dictating actionable solutions to the worlds problems in an internet forum whereas the experts listen and obey your every command? No, we are here to debate with and learn from each other. If we cannot be convinced, or, if we cannot convince the other, then at least we have learned something about other perspectives and become sharper with our own arguments. If your here for anything more than that then I'm afraid you're in the wrong place.

 I like what they're doing. The person who wrote the op wants an honest discussion without the likes of you putting your two cents in on something wholly irrelevant to the thread. Your post does nothing but to serve delusions of your own superiority. Indeed, if I were you I would have realized that I had nothing substantive to add to a post I'm obviously disinterested in and posted elsewhere. But you simply couldn't resist could you?

Note: I apologize to Daniyel for distracting from what I know you wanted to be a serious thread.


----------



## toastman

Daniyel said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I Decided to start a new thread for the small debate me and Beelzebub had recently.
> Feel free to vote if you agree with me, or with Beelzebub, you may vote twice (one for each claim)
> 
> For each claim Beelzebub disproving I won't make any post for the next 7 days and so otherwise.
> 
> *Rules:*
> 1.Only raw facts matter here, so do not involve personal opinions and so do we.
> 
> 2.Agreement/Treaty - Signed between Israel and the Palestinians.
> 
> 3.Each side hold responsibility for their own side of administrative jurisdiction -
> Example: Treaty signed between Israel and Hamas involves only Israel and Gaza, not the WB since its under PA administration.
> 
> 4.A Canceled agreement/treaty - Signed between Israel and the Palestinians and broke by one of the sides, once its broke the agreement/treaty is considered canceled and everything happened next is irrelevant.
> 
> 5.To disprove my claims Beelzebub will have to provide evidence showing otherwise, including date and the signed agreement/treaty made, in case I find that false evidence I will have to provide evidence explaining why.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> My claims:*
> 
> 1#. The Palestinians never kept any agreement/treaty signed with Israel.
> 
> 2#. Israel kept all agreements/treaties signed with the Palestinians up until they canceled (by the Palestinians)



Since it's Weezle you're debating with, it won't be much of a challenge. It's like debating with a mental patient


----------



## Daniyel

Well I forgot to set a time limit on the poll, but I give it 7 days starting on Beelzebub first post.


----------



## Beelzebub

Hahaha!

Well so much for board discipline and good manners!  
Just ask people to stand clear and see them all rush into do the exact opposite.

Well you've made a good attempt at a start Danny.  Let's hope all the excited children who posted above don't intend to do it continually.

Have you got the complete and final phrasing of your points yet?
That is needed as a start position.

Also:  Forget the voting at the start.  I have said a couple of times now that I will accept YOUR call on it: and I am expecting you to be honourable in making this.  And if I think my sources don't disprove you I will say so too.

Getting everyone else thinking that their input counts for a result will only make this a completely partizan thread which will split on 'party lines'.

Maybe we should stick it onto a thread in the clean-debate zone too?  Or is that too radical?


----------



## Lipush

Well here's a party-pooper


----------



## Daniyel

Beelzebub said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Well so much for board discipline and good manners!
> Just ask people to stand clear and see them all rush into do the exact opposite.
> 
> Well you've made a good attempt at a start Danny.  Let's hope all the excited children who posted above don't intend to do it continually.
> 
> Have you got the complete and final phrasing of your points yet?
> That is needed as a start position.
> 
> Also:  Forget the voting at the start.  I have said a couple of times now that I will accept YOUR call on it: and I am expecting you to be honourable in making this.  And if I think my sources don't disprove you I will say so too.
> 
> Getting everyone else thinking that their input counts for a result will only make this a completely partizan thread which will split on 'party lines'.
> 
> Maybe we should stick it onto a thread in the clean-debate zone too?  Or is that too radical?


When I'm done clarifying the common sense rules you seem to lack - you can do whatever you want, because of my experience with Team Palestine I had this urge to make sure its all dummy-proof just for you.
Now with everything being said - you are more then welcome to challenge me and disprove my claims.


----------



## westwall

*I cleaned too much crap out of here.  One warning has been issued with many points assessed.  Knock it off.*


----------



## Daniyel

Beelzebub
I'm still waiting for you to disprove my claims.


----------



## Phoenall

Lipush said:


> Cheerleaders are checked in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get it rollin'!





 I don't look right in tight red shorts, can I just sit on the sidelines and watch the game ?


----------



## teddyearp

Looks like Beezle lost.


----------



## Humanity

Looks like forum rules and etiquette are being broken here...


----------



## westwall

*MOVED TO THE BULLRING*


----------

